# Best villager name puns?



## 4real (Nov 5, 2014)

I like Bill, Truffles, and Kidd the best.


----------



## Mikorin (Nov 5, 2014)

Fauna's is kind of a pun Fawn -> Fauna


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

Chevre's name is actually a type of goat cheese. And Deirdre means "deer" in another language. Still though, I don't think any villager has anything on our adorable secretary Isabelle!


----------



## Dewy (Nov 5, 2014)

hiiragicrossing said:


> Chevre's name is actually a type of goat cheese. And Deirdre means "deer" in another language. Still though, I don't think any villager has anything on our adorable secretary Isabelle!



She is a bell... I thought that was hilarious when I first found out c:

Zell is a gazelle. Teddy is a grizzly bear, but his name is a reference to teddy bears 
This is a cute thread idea ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Shep is a sheepdog <3


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Nov 5, 2014)

Merengue, different spelling but the same as the sweet treat


----------



## Sholee (Nov 5, 2014)

Phoebe - Phoenix
Drago - Dragon


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

Dewy said:


> She is a bell... I thought that was hilarious when I first found out c:
> 
> Zell is a gazelle. Teddy is a grizzly bear, but his name is a reference to teddy bears
> This is a cute thread idea ^^
> ...



She quite literally "is a bell" xD she has bells in her hair that jingle when she walks, and also the shape of her head.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

obvious but

Marshal=Marshmallow

it could also possibly refer to the military rank of the same name as well, if going by his facial design


----------



## oranje (Nov 5, 2014)

Kevin's my personal favorite due to Kevin Bacon.


----------



## hiiragicrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

There is also Moose the mouse, though that one is a bit less obvious. His Japanese name is "Pin" and he has Lupin sideburns.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 5, 2014)

Teddy because hes a bear HAHA SO FUNNY.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hamphrey the Hamster is an amazing pun.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

Kevin Bacon is KEVIN THE PIG get it?

Wait its been said...


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 5, 2014)

Melba- Melbourne (the city), opera singer, and the toast.
Goldie- She's a golden retriever.

That's all I can think of. It's sad that my all time favorite villager doesn't have a clever name....


----------



## tobi! (Nov 5, 2014)

Winnie-Horse noise.
Also stating her hair is in a pony-tail, she has a star on her forehead because a "star" is what you call a marking on a horse's forehead, and her catch phrase is Hay-OK!


----------



## Dewy (Nov 5, 2014)

Chadder the cheese mouse


----------



## pwincess (Nov 5, 2014)

.. kitty and katt, like cmon. LOL (ok no not them)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 5, 2014)

Kid Cat = Kid Flash


----------



## candiedapples (Nov 5, 2014)

Hippeaux!


----------



## DeadJo (Nov 5, 2014)

Hands down, Kevin is the best pun.


----------



## Ankhes (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh yeah, Kevin is the best!  But Tom (the cat - Tomcat!) is adorable, too!  

Elvis, the "King" is pretty cool, imo.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 5, 2014)

hiiragicrossing said:


> There is also Moose the mouse, though that one is a bit less obvious. His Japanese name is "Pin" and he has Lupin sideburns.



COULD IT BE?
LUPIN HAS BEEN HIDING UNDER OUR NOSES THIS WHOLE TIME
GEEKS REJOICE AND THROW YOUR FAKE MONEY OUT OF THE CAR


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 5, 2014)

Stitches- he's literally covered in stitches like a stitched up teddy bear


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

oranje said:


> Kevin's my personal favorite due to Kevin Bacon.



I came over here just to post this. He's my favorite jock I love it.

And luna/Ruby. Her house house has a bunch of moon stuff in it too.

Cyrano is also a pun on the poet from france.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also s/o to my mom who has Mac and Chaddar in her town just to say 'Mac and Cheese' lives here.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 5, 2014)

There's Katt the cat, Bam the deer (referring to Bambi), and Kid Cat the cat. I also love how Biskit's catchphrase "dawg" is a pun. c:

Ribbot is the best pun of all time though.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 6, 2014)

Bones, the dog. Grizzly, the bear. Savannah, the zebra, Eunice (ewe) the sheep.These are just from my town! There must be hundreds


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 6, 2014)

I like Lucky the very unlucky looking dog. lol


----------



## oranje (Nov 6, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I came over here just to post this. He's my favorite jock I love it.
> 
> And luna/Ruby. Her house house has a bunch of moon stuff in it too.
> 
> ...



Oh man, I just realized with Luna/Ruby...it's a reference to the Bunny on the Moon!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

Lily=lilypad
because shes a frog
haha
ha


----------



## Ettienne (Nov 6, 2014)

Dora the dormouse. (Yes, that is a type of mouse and how you spell it. xD)

Vic the viking bull.

Bianca's name is Italian meaning "white". She's a snow leopard.

Deli the lazy monkey's name makes me think of both "delicatessen" since he likes food and a reference to Delhi, capital of India. This last one especially since the interior of his house is decorated with most of the exotic series.

Lionel the lion.

Pierce since eagles pierce their prey with talons and beak.

Whitney is white. Her Japanese name is "Bianca" which is Italian for "white".


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 6, 2014)

Bluebear probably has my favourite name of the villagers. She's blue like a blueberry and she's a bear and so Bluebear and aaaaah so cute. ^^

I also really like Nan because it's basically the sound goats make but is also a cute name.

Also Wolfgang the... wolf.


----------



## kwark (May 24, 2015)

Gwen = a penGUIN.

I swear, almost every villager's name is a pun! They should call it Pun Crossing.


----------



## Javocado (May 24, 2015)

not really a pun
but the fact that goose is a chicken to me is hysterical


----------



## You got mail! (May 24, 2015)

Purrl is purrfect like a pearl. Haha


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (May 24, 2015)

I find Frita hilarious. bc her design looks like fast food (her head looks like a burger, and her body looks like a thing of fries) 

plus, I'm guessing Frita is from Frites which means Fries in French. And I guess Frita means fried in spanish as well. 

And her japanese name is Uendi. Which is a reference to the fast food joint, Wendy's.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 24, 2015)

I have a lot of favorites. Drago, which is a name and it resembles the name dragon. Purrl, her actual name is "Pearl" but with a cat  purr. Lopez and Zell. Lopez is a pun on Antelope, while Zell is a pun on Gazelle. Erik, I believe is a pun on caribou. Diva, dive underwater, clever! Chadder, his real name is "Chad" but they got the letters h and e swapped. Phoebe, needs no explanation. Flo, Ice Floe, HAHA! Kevin, Kevin Bacon. Its a thing, look it up. Bonbon, pun on bunny rabbit. Sheldon, in a nutshell. Skye, literal name for Sky.

The name that bugs me the most is Flora. I mean seriously, why Flora? Surely the name Fleming could've been better, as the name is a pun on Flamingo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ElysiaCrossing said:


> I find Frita hilarious. bc her design looks like fast food (her head looks like a burger, and her body looks like a thing of fries)
> 
> plus, I'm guessing Frita is from Frites which means Fries in French. And I guess Frita means fried in spanish as well.
> 
> And her japanese name is Uendi. Which is a reference to the fast food joint, Wendy's.


And strangely enough, she strongly reminds me of Wendy's.


----------



## KidKat (May 24, 2015)

Ken the chic*ken*.. Ha
Hes a ninja so it could be a reference to Ken from Street Fighter too

Hopper the rockhopper penguin

Olivia's eyes kind of look like olives

Erik the Red was a famous viking, his son Leif Erikson was another famous viking, Erik in AC is a moose/caribou that lives in cold northern places like vikings

Charlise kind of sounds like chartreuse 

Robin looks like a.. robin


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 24, 2015)

I have a punny feeling that these are more references than puns,but:

Kabuki-Referring to the Japanese kabuki theater...his markings are similar to the makeup worn by the actors
Kiki-Kiki's Delivery Service
Jacques-Named for Jacques Cousteau,the famous French oceanographer.His beanie is similar to the one Cousteau used to wear on his many adventures.
Roald-Named for the famous South Pole explorer Roald Amundsen.It's also a possible refernce to Roald Dahl...his books were published by Penguin Books.
Pango-A pangolin is similar to an anteater but has scales instead of fur.The weird thing is that Annabelle is the only pangolin in the game,not Pango.


----------



## Stanley (May 24, 2015)

Amelia. She's an eagle. Eagles fly. Amelia Earhart. Aviator. Flew planes. Right?

Tom, too. He's a cat. Tom & Jerry. His color scheme is similar as well.


----------



## Mookie (May 24, 2015)

Elmer the lazy horse is a clever reference. Elmer's is a brand of glue which used to be made from horses. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_glue


----------



## aetherene (May 24, 2015)

Bunnie because she's a bunny! HAHAHAHAHA.

No seriously. She's adorable and cute <3


----------



## kitanii (May 24, 2015)

Ch?vre is goat in French~ not a pun but whatever


----------



## Red Cat (May 24, 2015)

Tangy the tangerine is the best. Is she a cat or a fruit? Whatever she is, she is one of the cutest villagers in the game


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 24, 2015)

Olivia. She's an olive.


----------



## PandaMasque (May 25, 2015)

Patty the cow and Walker the dog. x0D


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 25, 2015)

The squirrels who are named after different kinds of nuts.



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Olivia. She's an olive.



???


----------



## creamyy (May 25, 2015)

Stitches, who is a teddy bear literally covered with stitches.

Lucky, Appears to be not so lucky

Rodeo, which refers to Bull riding at rodeos

Stinky, with underwear on his face

Fuchsia, Referring to the colour of her fur

Marcel, With a mime like face reference to Marcel Marceau

Blanche, French for the word white 

Bianca, Italian for the word White


----------



## groovymayor (May 25, 2015)

One of my friends has Camofrog in their town.
CAMOFROG
I LOVE HIM


----------



## Javocado (May 28, 2015)

THERE'S A FCKNG DUCK NAMED BILL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

Marshal's name sounds like Marsh or Marshy as in Marshmallow and he does kinda look like one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO WAIT

ANGUS IS THE BEST ONE


----------



## whiskerlickins (May 28, 2015)

Clyde because Clydesdale


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

And Maple the bear, Bunnie the...bunny, and likely a lot more


----------



## Kirindrake (May 28, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> NO WAIT
> 
> ANGUS IS THE BEST ONE



Dangit, you got to it before I could! X'DDD 

How about Chops the pig? >u> huehuehueee...


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Dangit, you got to it before I could! X'DDD
> 
> How about Chops the pig? >u> huehuehueee...



Lol pork chops from the local chinese food restaurant

Wht about Bree though XD
Like brie is cheese and mice like cheese? Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

She's named after her fav food o~o


----------



## mayordarcy (May 28, 2015)

Curly the pig is my fav, he's a doll although his default house is depressing


----------



## Ragdoll (May 28, 2015)

Tipper cuz tipping cows lol


----------



## Mycaruba (May 29, 2015)

When I was little, I thought Ribbot was the cleverest thing ever haha


----------



## buzzing (May 29, 2015)

wolfgang hahahaha omg
it's got "wolf", it's got a gang of wolves, and it's also a german name (ie wolfgang amadeus mozart)

and tipper lmao
cow tipping... what a good game

WAIT, ALSO, ketchup the duck! she's not around anymore but


wowza is that a good name/villager


----------



## Ragdoll (May 29, 2015)

lobo is wolf in spanish

and peanut, pecan, and hazel are named after nuts 

gala is p weird cuz gala apples and yknow when u serve a roasted pig, you can put an apple in its mouth lol

nana for banana XD

and idk about this one but if u look on wikipedia, moose is singular for mice and so moose is a moose .. haha


----------

